# Batch: Laufvariable aus For-Schleife kürzen



## dor_neue (20. April 2010)

Ich lese aus einer Datei jede einzelne Zeile aus:

FOR /F "usebackq tokens=* delims=" %%a in (%LOGDATEI%) do (
	echo %%a
)

Nun der nächste Schritt - ich möchte %%a kürzen - also nur von der 0. Stelle an 10 Zeichen weit.
Normalerweise mach ich das bei Variablen wie %TESTVAR% in dem ich das so schreibe %TESTVAR:~0,10%
Das geht aber bei %%a schlecht 

Wie schaffe ich das also %%a zu kürzen?
Möglichkeit wäre natürlich:

SET TESTVAR=%%a
SET TESTVAR=%TESTVAR:~0,10%

aber das ist mir eigentlich zu umständlich...


----------

